# Problème de fonctionnement Facetime



## fernanantonin (5 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir à tout le monde,
J'ai un souci avec Facetime sur Ipad, en effet lorsque je lance Facetime sur Ipad avec un identifiant Apple vers le Mac (autre identifiant Apple)on entend la sonnerie sur les 2 appareils et la connexion est en cours mais n'aboutit pas au bout de quelques minutes. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi, quelqu'un a-t-il eu ce problème?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## fenelon (6 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

 sous quel ios ?


----------



## fernanantonin (6 Janvier 2015)

bonsoir,
J'ai réussi ce matin à télécharger et installer la version 8.1.2 et miracle Facetime fonctionne !! je vais de ce pas cloturer cette discussion. Merci pour votre intervention.


----------

